

Ask HN: Are you in Miami, FL? - elboheme

I'd like to get in touch with other like-minded HN/YCers in the area to discuss ideas, projects and maybe help make Miami another hub for startups.
======
khafra
The wufoo.com guys are here in Tampa, but I don't know of anyone else in the
state.

